
The World's Top Web Markets (important to startups) - python_kiss
http://blogs.business2.com/business2blog/2007/03/the_worlds_top_.html
======
python_kiss
One of our startup strategies involved that we target Chinese, Spanish and
French startup bloggers before reaching out to Americans. Most western
startups overlook the significance of this huge market, and leave the door
open for another company to take the spoils.

Far less companies submit review requests to foreign bloggers than they do to
Americans. Consequently, our own experience turned out to be great; almost all
the foreign blogs we contacted were more than happy to review us. This
strategy works great for early stage startups that need that additional media
coverage. So if you haven't yet tried this, I suggest you do :) Take care, \-
Jawad Shuaib

------
run4yourlives
Perhaps even more important:

Four of those countries speak English, so there is no reason for most people
to exclude them based on language barriers.

The US, UK, Canada and India are all equally viable.

------
danielha
"If I were the CEO of a Web company planning to expand worldwide, I'd hit
these countries in this order."

Seems like a poor data analyzing. China's population is vastly greater than
the UK -- it should be no surprise that there is a higher number of users
online. Does this mean that the UK's demographic is less valuable for a web
company? I highly doubt it... unless your product is targeted in such a way.

~~~
countavdhesh
India is new upcomming market for web technology...

------
goodgoblin
I wonder how much 'internationalization' you really need to apply to your site
to get traction in places like Germany, Italy, France... That would actually
be a fairly interesting service - I'm guessing its already out there, someone
who will essentially translate your site.

------
zaidf
That's why I am headed to India this summer if all goes well:)

\--Zaid

